# IUI Live Chat



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

As one of the moderators of the board, amongst others  i wonder if any of you lovely ladies would like to have a chat session 

I do this for a few of my other boards and it goes well, a chance to get together in the chat room, you can have your own room,

if you are interested then do let me know (with any dates preferred) and i will make a room for you to have a  together

~E~


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi  

I would definitely be interested, I do love to chat  

She  xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it's a great idea, most nights are usually ok with me


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes deffo interested


----------



## KittyB (May 1, 2006)

Yes please, although Sunday nights are not good for me.


----------



## ruthie04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi wondering if anyone had successful IUI and are over 40.  Had IUI many times in past, got preg but my angel was stillborn at 37 wks.  Some clinics are informing me that they have not had any success with ladies my age using IUI and would not recommend it


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I have arranged for a chat fo you girlies on Wednesday 21st October

at around 830

Hope this suits, if not let me know and i can re-arrange 

~E~


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

thank you xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds good, thank you


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hi ladies 


Just a reminder your chat night is tonight 

~E~


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

thank you, will try and pop in for a good gossip with you all


----------



## Huggies (Aug 28, 2009)

I would love to join you!!  Have never used live chat on this site before - any instructions??   

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Huggies, just join in and have fun


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

the only thing you will need apart from your goodself is java enabled on your pc/laptop

If you dont have it you can download it from the following website

www.java.com

~E~

/links


----------



## Huggies (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks holly17 - I did have to download Java and I can now access the chat room.

See you later on ladies.

Huggies
xxx


----------



## Mini Us (Aug 20, 2009)

Will be joining you for a bit


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Will try & pop in if I can get it to work 


PompeyD


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Holly17,

Will this now be a regular thing?   

She   xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree with Shemonkey, we all had a great chat and would love to make it a regular thing


----------



## Mini Us (Aug 20, 2009)

Definitely up for that!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

If you would like to do it again then let me know

I tend to arrange chats on a monthly basis but if you would like them more frequent thats fine 

~E~


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you  

Just noticed you're 4 days from testing.......good luck     

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks honey

 to you also

~E~


----------

